# All Blacklisted Owners please read!!!



## beachbarbie (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi all,
  I made the call to Durban Sands and paid my levy fees this morning and told them about our situation here.  I gave them my email as a test and told them to find something that gets back to me.  So here are two ways to reach Durban Sands.

Phone number...I tried the standard number 031-717-7593 and was on musical hold for 20 minutes with no success.  After a couple more calls to different numbers from the internet I got through to the front desk who gave me this number  031-701-9999 which works!!!

Email address- The email that can be used now is lydiah@firstresorts.co.za.  This is the email that was sent back to me from the resort and Lydia asked that other owners in the same situation please email her as Tracey no longer works there.   I hope that this helps...

Barb(Beachbarbie)


----------



## beachbarbie (Jul 23, 2007)

Oops..spoke too soon.  I tried to respond to the email that Lydia sent to me from the resort and that came back as blacklisted also....That is so weird.  But if that doesn't work for you for sure I did get through with the phone number.  Getting the phone card on the post "how do you call SA" worked like a charm.  For $10 I got 200 minutes so that even with being on hold for 20 minutes I have alot of time left.

If you have to call the total number from the US is 011-27-31-701-9999

Barb


----------



## catwgirl (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks Barb.  I'm going to try it again.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Aug 15, 2007)

I used my AOL email address and didn't have any problems getting through.  My levies were paid and my week deposited with RCI all within 1 week.


----------



## catwgirl (Aug 16, 2007)

Please tell us what email address you wrote to.


----------



## grest (Aug 16, 2007)

Try this:  inat@firstresorts.co.za
Good luck!
Connie


----------



## northwoodsgal (Aug 16, 2007)

I used this address:  verinial@clubleisure.co.za


----------

